# my tiny collection!!!



## queenofdisaster (Apr 30, 2006)

studio finish loose face powder C15
iridescent pressed powder DELICACY
sheertone blush PEACEFUL
select cover up NC15
pro eye makeup remover
fast response eye cream
lipglass BE SEEN
lustreglass GARDEN
glitz gloss AFTERPARTY
lip pencil TEST PATTERN
e/s NYLON
pigment GOLDEN OLIVE (s)
pigment ROSE (s)
pigment FUCHSIA (s)
pigment BRIGHT FUCHSIA (s)
pigment BRIGHT CORAL (s)
pigment ACID ORANGE (s)
pigment COCO (s)
pigment DECKCHAIR
pigment DARK SOUL (s)
pigment CHARTREUSE (s)
pigment REBELROCK BLUE (s)
pigment GOLDEN LEMON (s)
pigment APRICOT PINK (s)
pigment STEEL BLUE (s)
pigment TEAL (s)
brush 129se
brush 213se


----------



## laurenmo88 (Apr 30, 2006)

ok thats a cute collection, but what i really am wanting to say is I LOVE UR ROMEO AND JULIET QUOTE ON UR SIGNATURE <3 <3 <3 im reading it in school rite now and it is such a tragedy i cant stand it!


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 30, 2006)

you've got a great set of pigments there darling!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Apr 30, 2006)

thank you! i was in the play about 4 years ago and that is the one line that forever stuck in my head! shakespeare is so so beautiful!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Apr 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautenoir* 
_you've got a great set of pigments there darling!_

 
thank you... i think i love them more than e/s's!


----------



## mspixieears (May 14, 2006)

Yeah, some seriously good pigments there!


----------



## Luxurious (May 25, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 30, 2007)

lovely collection...i know its grown ever since


----------

